# Roku 3 now available



## Cholly (Mar 22, 2004)

The folks over at Roku have released a new high end version of their streaming player - Roku 3. It's now available direct or at Amazon for $99.99.
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0...d_t=201&pf_rd_p=1510706322&pf_rd_i=B005CLPP84

Notable changes: Only HDMI output (Composite output is gone). Has headphone jack (earbuds included). 7.1 audio now available. New, more intuitive interface. Lots more channels available.
The new software interface will become available in April for previous models.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

From what I've read on IPTV Connection the older Roku boxes are slated to receive the new software next month.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Will have mine tomorrow.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

I find myself using my Roku less, originally I didn't think I would use the features in my tv, but after Amazon video was down twice on Roku, I just kept using the TV. Now only seem to use my Roku for TWIT on occasion when I have it on live.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

My Roku 2 HD provides a frequent and welcome escape from banality of regular tv. The '3' is an interesting advance.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

MysteryMan said:


> From what I've read on IPTV Connection the older Roku boxes are slated to receive the new software next month.


I also read that somewhere.

Oh yeah, the first post.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Nick said:


> My Roku 2 HD provides a frequent and welcome escape from banality of regular tv. The '3' is an interesting advance.


Just bought one 2 weeks and sent it back today. Must be the fifth one I've bought and either sold or sent back. One thing Cholly didn't mention was no optical out port. Aside from that, it's just the same old thing.

Rich


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

MysteryMan said:


> From what I've read on IPTV Connection the older Roku boxes are *slated to receive the new software next month*.


a half of the month is gone, but Roku2 XD is still running old version 4.9 and no update found


----------



## Cholly (Mar 22, 2004)

Rich said:


> Just bought one 2 weeks and sent it back today. Must be the fifth one I've bought and either sold or sent back. One thing Cholly didn't mention was no optical out port. Aside from that, it's just the same old thing.
> 
> Rich


To my knowledge, NO model Roku has an optical out port. Only composite A/V and HDMI.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Cholly said:


> To my knowledge, NO model Roku has an optical out port. Only composite A/V and HDMI.


I have one of the earliest Rokus somewhere in the house, can't find it, but you're probably right. How does a Roku just disappear? Looked ev...found it! It's a Roku XR and it does have an optical port. Also has component and composite jacks and HDMI and S-Video ports. And a USB port. While I was searching the house, I also found my 13' HDMI cable that I've been looking for.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

P Smith said:


> a half of the month is gone, but Roku2 XD is still running old version 4.9 and no update found


Have patience. Do you know if the Roku XR will get the update? I read an article about which models would get the update, but I don't remember if the XR is one of them.

Rich


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Lets wait ... when Roku2 will get new v5, then we will dig into your XR model .


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

P Smith said:


> Lets wait ... when Roku2 will get new v5, then we will dig into your XR model .


Just got a call from Roku support. The download will be between the middle of April to the middle of May. The XR will be upgraded according to the CSR.

Rich


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Very cool, some of the very early Roku buyers have been getting packages from Roku with a Roku 3. Of course some have already upgraded, but a nice gift from Roku.


----------



## djlong (Jul 8, 2002)

If the Roku 3 could support connecting to another PC via Remote Desktop, it would a an absolute PERFECT device for me... As it is, it's SO tempting...


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

DJ, it's a great little device. Combine it with a home server running Plex or PlayOn (or both) and you're in heaven.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

RasputinAXP said:


> DJ, it's a great little device. Combine it with a home server running Plex or PlayOn (or both) and you're in heaven.


Can Plex stream big 1080p files?


----------



## djlong (Jul 8, 2002)

I have Plex running as a server on my big Win 8 Pro machine (with the 18TB Storage Spaces array). I remote-desktop into that machine to do all the downloading, backups, etc. Removing the need to have a PC in my home entertainment center to access a PC (for all the above plus net surfing) would be an instant buy. I'm guessing someone would have to figure out how to add a wireless keyboard/mouse to the Roku.


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

sigma1914 said:


> Can Plex stream big 1080p files?


I don't have any issues with them. You can swap your playback options in the client from Transcode to Direct Stream. That's more a function of your network than the Roku.



djlong said:


> I have Plex running as a server on my big Win 8 Pro machine (with the 18TB Storage Spaces array). I remote-desktop into that machine to do all the downloading, backups, etc. Removing the need to have a PC in my home entertainment center to access a PC (for all the above plus net surfing) would be an instant buy. I'm guessing someone would have to figure out how to add a wireless keyboard/mouse to the Roku.


I just use 2X Client on my Xoom. A bit faster, and free RDP clients are hard to come by.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

End of May for Roku 2.

http://www.engadget.com/2013/04/25/roku-2-menu-update-gets-a-new-end-of-may-deadline-in-message-t/


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

bummer, wait another month


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

P Smith said:


> bummer, wait another month


All good things come to those who wait.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

the phrase came from hunters, did yeah knew that ?


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

P Smith said:


> the phrase came from hunters, did yeah knew that ?


It's actually derived from the Bible and by Violet Fane in her poem _Tout vient ß qui sait attendre_.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

sigma1914 said:


> It's actually derived from the Bible and by Violet Fane in her poem _Tout vient ß qui sait attendre_.


did you know hunters exist before Bible wrote ?


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

P Smith said:


> did you know hunters exist before Bible wrote ?


Feel free to prove it's from hunters & pre Biblical..


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

dpeters11 said:


> End of May for Roku 2.
> 
> http://www.engadget.com/2013/04/25/roku-2-menu-update-gets-a-new-end-of-may-deadline-in-message-t/


I called Roku yesterday and the XR model will not get the upgrade, according to one of their tech support guys. Didn't seem positive, so I'll keep trying.

Rich


----------



## Diana C (Mar 30, 2007)

According to the Roku website:

"All Roku customers with Roku 2, Roku HD (#2500) and Roku LT players will get this updated interface absolutely free."

That would leave out the XR, XD and the original (model #2000) HD.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Diana C said:


> According to the Roku website:
> 
> "All Roku customers with Roku 2, Roku HD (#2500) and Roku LT players will get this updated interface absolutely free."
> 
> That would leave out the XR, *XD* and the original (model #2000) HD.


double bummer


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

P Smith said:


> double bummer


Bigger bummer for me, Pete. I bought a Sammy sound system with an integrated BD player that isn't gonna get the NetFlix upgrade and I need an optical feed for it, which he Roku 3 doesn't have. I like the sound system and it looks like I gotta buy a new BD player to get the full NF upgrade. Didn't really want the Roku 3, but if it had an optical out, it would have solved my problems. I could buy an Apple TV box, but don't want one of them either. I guess I'll buy a Sony BD player and just suffer with the hideous remote.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Solved the problem with the HT audio problem. I bought a WD streaming box. Gets NetFlix content in the new format and has a well laid out remote. Cost $99. Only box or BD player with a Toslink out port in the local Best Buy (not counting all the crappy stuff).

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Rich said:


> Solved the problem with the HT audio problem. I bought a WD streaming box. Gets NetFlix content in the new format and has a well laid out remote. Cost $99. Only box or BD player with a Toslink out port in the local Best Buy (not counting all the crappy stuff).
> 
> Rich


Well, the WD box didn't work out well and I returned it. Bought another Sony BD player that has more features than most streaming boxes. No optical output, so I figured I'd buy an analog to optical adapter. By this time, I was so frustrated I didn't know what else to do. Sat around and pondered the whole problem again for awhile and my thoughts turned to the Sammy E6500s that I have. They have optical outputs and I'd been assuming that having 2 Sammys stacked would create remote control problems. Just for the halibut, I stuck an E6500 on top of the Sammy home theater box and, once again, learned that assumptions usually don't turn out well. Seems the remote for the HT box and the remote for the E6500 aren't compatible! Problem solved!!!

Rich


----------

